# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS >  تغییر نام Ext JS به Sencha، دورخیزی برای پروژه های بزرگتر

## امیـرحسین

سلام
حدود یک هفته پیش Ext JS توی بلاگش خبر داد که نام شرکتشون رو از Ext JS به *Sencha* تغییر دادند و سایتشون رو هم از www.extjs.com به *www.sencha.com* منتقل کردند.
این کار بخاطر پیوستن دو برنامه نویس مطرح جاوااسکریپت به این شرکت بوده.
آقای David Kaneda سازنده *پلاگین jQTouch* و آقای Dmitry Baranovskiy سازنده فریم ورک *Raphaël*.

Ext JS عنوان کرده که آینده وب داره به سمت اطلاع رسانی گرافیکی و استفاده از وسایل همراه مثل موبایل حرکت می کنه (یک کلام سرعت انتقال محتوا).
فریم ورک *Raphaël* یک فریم ورک فوق العاده جالب و قدرتمند برای استفاده از گرافیک برداری در صفحات است.
و *jQTouch* که پلاگین jQuery هست، امکاناتی برای ساختن سایت برای تلفن همراه و آیپد فراهم کرده.

ترکیب این سه گروه توانا، مسلما نتایج فوق العاده ای در پی خواهد داشت. اولین پروژه مشترکشون *Sencha Touch* نام داره. Sencha Touch فریم موبایل تحت HTML5 است.



پس از این به بعد، نام Sencha بجای واژه Ext JS به محصولات این شرکت اطلاق خواهد شد و Ext JS فقط برای کتابخانه جاوااسکریپت اصلیشون (با همین نام) بکار میره.



من این خبر رو توی وبلاگم دادم و خواستم لینک بدم اونجا. دیدم جالب نیست که فقط لینک بدم، خلاصه خبر رو گفتم. حالا اینجا یکم بیشتر ازش میتونید بخونید.

موفق باشید
امیرحسین

----------


## hoja06101001

گارهای گرافیکی که با raphaeljs پیده سازی شده فوق العاده است .
این یعنی ما در اینده می تونیم در extjs از توانایی های این فریم ورک استفاده کنیم ؟

----------


## امیـرحسین

> این یعنی ما در اینده می تونیم در extjs از توانایی های این فریم ورک استفاده کنیم ؟


هدف از این ادغام، پروژه های جدید اعلام شده. من فکر نمی کنم چنین اتفاقی بیافته چون ExtJS محصول اصلی تیم ExtJS هست و یه جورایی هر قابلیتی به نام تیمش اصلی اش ثبت میشه.
دلیل اصلی تغییر نام هم همین بوده که همکاری به نام گروه خاصی شناخته نشه.

----------


## shahab_ss

سلام،

دوستان کسی مطلب آموزشی (مثال و ...) از Ext Js داره ؟ ممنون میشم اگر به من برسونید!

- در واقع قصد استفاده از Ext Js به همراه فریم ورک Seam رو دارم...اگر کسی مطلب مفیدی داره که میتونه در این ضمینه به کار من بیاد ممنون میشم اگر برای من بفرستید.

----------


## shahab_ss

بخش ExtJs واقعاً خیلی فعاله !!!

یعنی هیچ کس با این Library کار نمی کنه؟!!!!! یعنی هیچ کس هیچ مشکلی نداره که اینجا در موردش صحبت کنه ؟!

ای باباااااا....؟؟!!!

----------


## masoud_tamizy

من هم چند وقت پیش همین درخواست رو به عنوان یه پست جدید اعلام کردم ، اما کسی جواب که نداد هیچ !!! پستم هم حذف شد !!! من هم با شما کاملا موافقم .
من هم درخواست شما رو تکرار می کنم اگه کسی مطلبی برای آموزش به زبان فارسی داره یا تجربه ای در این زمینه داره اینجا بذاره تا استفاده شه .

----------


## aminghaderi

من هم دیدم توی ایران کسایی که با این سیستم کار کردند ، نمونش سایت http://www.iranianasnaf.ir
دوستانی که کارکردند ، لطفا (خواهشا :قلب: ) تجربه خودش رو به اشتراک بگذارند .

با تشکر.

----------

